# Mangrove Tree Seeds Group Buy?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in Mangrove Tree seeds at three for $12? They can be grown in fresh or salt water. If there is enough interest, I will order them.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

count me in.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Count me in as well.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure I'll take some and see if I can grow them how long till
We
Get a tree? Lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I will order a bunch this afternoon. I have no idea how successful germination will be. Apparently after two months you can move it outside, which should be good timing for getting summer growth. Or, you can move them to a fresh or salt water tank. I will update this thread as the pods are shipped.

Edit: Seeds are ordered.


----------



## phuego53 (Apr 15, 2013)

Is there a minimum buy in? I am only interested in 1/2 dozen.
This is my first venture as a newbie to the site. My email is [email protected]
Thanks, Paul

It's been 2 wks with no response. Did I do something wrong? How do Forums work?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

phuego53 said:


> Is there a minimum buy in?


 For now 3 is the minimum. I ordered 25 and want 6 or 8 for myself, so the rest will be for sale. When they arrive I will contact the people who posted above.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like three if there are any left.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I'd like three if any available still. 
Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

For there is another set of 3 left - I would like 3 too.

Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like there won't be enough for you TomC:bigsmile:

Wow, there's a much bigger demand than I thought.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Looks like there won't be enough for you TomC:bigsmile:
> 
> Wow, there's a much bigger demand than I thought.


Looks like it. I would get a larger order, but am afraid customs might grab them. I can do another order if this one works out.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Where are you getting them shipped from? On another forum someone was able to get them pass the border from Hawaii.
If it works out and you want to get a larger order, try looking on amazon.
They have seed pods for $1 each!!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

They have seedlings on amazon for ~$2 each. Probably will order myself 10 of those and go grab them down in Blaine and bring them back.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The mangrove seeds came in. There aren't enough for everyone who wants some, so I will give choice in the order of posts made in this thread. I'm sending everyone who posted a PM.

 I don't want to hold on to them very long, so please reply quickly. If you've changed your mind, a post or PM would be appreciated. Pick up is at my house (google v3s 8y3 for a map), or at the VAHS meeting next Wednesday.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd take a couple if people back out ?? Any idea on a specific type of tree or fern they would be? I'd take a shot at the backyard where the pond has a over flow into the garden.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

See you at the meeting tom!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a link to growing instructions: How to Grow Mangroves From Seeds | eHow


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

So far I will be bringing 3 each to the VAHS meeting for Deepred, Kimrocks, Crimper, and AWW. (Please correct me if this is wrong.) April and Stratos are pending arrangements. I still need to hear from Phuego53.

Below is a picture of the pods:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

phuego53 said:


> Thanks, Paul
> 
> It's been 2 wks with no response. Did I do something wrong? How do Forums work?


I sent you a PM, but there was no reply. An email has now been sent.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have three seeds left. All three for $12 if anyone is interested. Cloverdale.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeds are gone. Thread closed.


----------

